# New Snake, Cobra, Camoflouge... t-shirt vinyls



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey guys, just started playing around with a bunch of new t-shirt vinyl.

It comes in various printed patterns you can cut with your cut/plottter and press on t-shirts.

They come in These pattern Prints, 

Snake, Camoflouge, Cobra, Techno, Leopard and Denim pattern prints. 

Designers can go crazy with theses..... any available in the USA ? if so can someone please post a resource.

I will be printing them and doing wash tests in the next few....  this is great for fashion items, my favorite.


----------



## autoxtras (Sep 11, 2006)

That sounds great . Let us know whats going on thanks!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I was wondering if there was camo vinyl available. I didn't see any at imprintables yet, but hopefully there's someplace in the US that carries it.


----------



## PGCC (Oct 10, 2006)

WOW.....WOW..... I just decided what I want for Christmas,  please post the results of the wash tests.....

Mike

PGCC


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Cool! I have a friend who does vinyl, do you know if you can get them over here in the UK?


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Will the dealer in Canada ship to the lower Americas? You just dont know how much of this I could sell in the niche Im in. Paintballers and MXers would flip for this in my area. PM me a link?  Ill be your friend!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hammered said:


> Will the dealer in Canada ship to the lower Americas? You just dont know how much of this I could sell in the niche Im in. Paintballers and MXers would flip for this in my area. PM me a link?  Ill be your friend!


Acctually I do NOW have a contact in the USA that can drop ship, just waiting for clearance. Its in the Middle of the USA so that should work out better for you USA folks.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

HeathenPeddler said:


> Cool! I have a friend who does vinyl, do you know if you can get them over here in the UK?


As for the UK, du-no. But give me a little time to see if I can come up with something. You would think someone in the UK would have it. Personally I find the UK to be really fashion fast forward.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Lucy


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2006)

I believe that signwarehouse.com is selling these. I can't find them on their website, but I received an e-mail from them last month and I believe they were in there. I've since deleted the e-mail. Give them a call and talk to a salesperson.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

t bot, who are you getting them through in the US?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The folks at The Paper Ranch (www.thepaperranch.com) had some samples back in August and were waiting on pricing information. They should have it by now. Ask for Sean or Nick and one of them should be able to help you out. Good Luck.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Coyote said:


> I believe that signwarehouse.com is selling these. I can't find them on their website, but I received an e-mail from them last month and I believe they were in there. I've since deleted the e-mail. Give them a call and talk to a salesperson.


Thanks for the lead. I see camo on the Signwarehouse.com site, but it doesn't look like the kind of pattern I would imagine:
http://www.signwarehouse.com/shop/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=VAVSPCAMO

Although it says that's for signs only. Maybe I'm looking at the wrong product.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

I am Lucy's official online friend for life or until the vinyl resources dry up. Whichever comes first. But lets be honest, big Olf types are nice to have in a pie slinging contest. We make great things to hide behind.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

here guys, took a quick photo, lousy photo, if it looks like various brown shades they are actually green colors with black and white. When you look at the green shades, they look like textured up close.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> here guys, took a quick photo, lousy photo, if it looks like various brown shades they are actually green colors with black and white. When you look at the green shades, they look like textured up close.


Thanks for the photo. 


BTW You just missed a chance to post your picture on the forum. At least you could tease us with a hand or something.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

T-BOT said:


> here guys, took a quick photo, lousy photo, if it looks like various brown shades they are actually green colors with black and white. When you look at the green shades, they look like textured up close.


That's more like the camo type pattern I was imagining. Should be interesting when this is more widely available in the US.

I read somewhere that some camo patterns are actually trademarked. weird.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> That's more like the camo type pattern I was imagining. Should be interesting when this is more widely available in the US.
> 
> I read somewhere that some camo patterns are actually trademarked. weird.


yep, i heard that too.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

John S said:


> Thanks for the photo.
> 
> 
> BTW You just missed a chance to post your picture on the forum. At least you could tease us with a hand or something.


my hands are no strangers to this board.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Rodney said:


> That's more like the camo type pattern I was imagining. Should be interesting when this is more widely available in the US.
> 
> I read somewhere that some camo patterns are actually trademarked. weird.


The Realtree and Hardwoods style like you saw for sign vinyl are. The Mil Spec styles arent though. The digital camo is the "new" huge thing with some sports. I have a few friends who laser engrave, are flooded with requests for these patterns.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> my hands are no strangers to this board.



Well you got me there.  

While we are talking photos, who is on your avatar?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I dont know much about the new patterned heatpress vinyls. I should because we use them everyday. I do know those same patterns were tested and available as sign vinyl and the cost was about three times the regular price. I have folks ask me everyday for chrome graphics and have no idea what the cost actually is...the cost is frightening!!!!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I was wondering if there was camo vinyl available. I didn't see any at imprintables yet, but hopefully there's someplace in the US that carries it.


Specialty Materials is offering the camo vinyl and other stock prints. I saw them as well at the SGIA show in Vegas. They looked pretty cool, but I haven't tested them at all yet. Right now, most of my customers are achieving this look by either using a large format printer/cutter with rolls of blank printable media (Colorprint or Solutions) or the opaque inkjet papers with a standard cutter (does not need to be optic eye). Per special request, we have custom pattern printed materials by the yard with our eco-solvent inks. Patterns requested have ranged from camo, to plaids, to denim, to concrete. 

Right now, its not feasible for us at least to offer any stock patterns due to the inventory position vs the demand. For instance, not many like the same style and color of camo etc.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks Josh.  

just got clearance and yes, if you need these vinyl materials ( i suggest wait a few days until i test them ), send me a PM and I will get Specialty Materials to drop ship the orders to your USA location. Thats better than shipping from Canada. You do need to order full yardage rolls for wholesale level pricing. 

There are also other cool materials that are CLEAR. Really cool because the color of the shirt shows thru the designs. They come in Clear/Clear, Clear/pink, Clear/Green and so on..... 

Ok peeps, this is it. I think these new materials will do well..... until the next hot item comes about.  


--------------
David, Chrome and metalics are really NOT that expensive. Although I find the Chromes need special attention in the wash. Sort of like Foils.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

T-BOT said:


> thanks Josh.
> 
> just got clearance and yes, if you need these vinyl materials ( i suggest wait a few days until i test them ), send me a PM and I will get Specialty Materials to drop ship the orders to your USA location. Thats better than shipping from Canada. You do need to order full yardage rolls for wholesale level pricing.
> 
> ...


Just curious Lucy, how much is in a full yardage roll? Width x Length?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I have also seen the new clear/color vinyl as mentioned above. It is definitely unique, but the hand is too heavy for my opinion. It does give you a monochrome like vinyl. I am sure there will be a bunch of examples at the upcoming Long Beach show.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

DAGuide said:


> I have also seen the new clear/color vinyl as mentioned above. It is definitely unique, but the hand is too heavy for my opinion. It does give you a monochrome like vinyl..


yep, its sort of like a space age look look. Unique and different though.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Just curious Lucy, how much is in a full yardage roll? Width x Length?


I have it somewhere on a PLU but cant find it ?  I can email it to you when i do find it.  ..... most likely in the morning. 

As for the direct custom patters you're doing, thats neet. Whats the minimum on that ?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes chrome sign vinyl is very expensive compared to regular sign vinyl.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Yes chrome sign vinyl is very expensive compared to regular sign vinyl.


I had no Idea that chrome SIGN vinyl was that much expensive. Wow! you would think in relative comparison to t-shirt vinyl would be about the same. Weird, Im sure there is a reason for it.....but?


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

I learned material managment fast with my chromes. Mine is Mylar, not vinyl, that may have a bit to do with it.

Does Specialty Materials have a site?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

ok guys, here is the roll info Josh asked about.

20" width, it can be cut down but price remailns the same.
lenghts, 5yrd, min. or the big size rolls 65ft. long.

Now there may be a few more distributors in the USA in place or to come, but du-no at this time.

Yes, Specialty Materials will drop ship for us to all USA locations. This is not for retail, its wholesale.

Prices, not wise for me t publish it here.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does Specialty Materials have a site?


Yep, it looks like you can find their distributors here:
http://specialtymaterials.com/distributors.htm


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

woooo, just got word on some other new materials, they are also imported from the orient, so I'll be sure to drive into town asap and have a look (may be snag some samples or at least a color/material chart). 

Will keep you guys posted.  ....i hope they are not re-makes of the same old.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

ok, I went to town and I saw.  

I dont want to look like a DORK (just in case this is old news) so let me ask you this, does anyone know who is selling *Transparent Rainbow* colors (10 colors to be exact) ?

Or, regular Metallics and Mat Metallics in 30 colors each ? 

also solid Metallic Rainbow solid colors in 10 colors ?

these are for printing t-shirts etc.

may be I will start a new thread if you guys want.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

My interest is peaked.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry, not very good photos, but the Reflective and the MAT Metallics look good, also the selection of Holographics is a lot and the 2 types of trippy rainbow ones are really cool, 1 is a transparent. Thes are all for printing on shirts.

here are some pics.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Those look pretty cool...where are the matte metallics. So these are imported or by Specialty Materials? Are they sold as thermoflex products or under thier own brand name?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

i think the pick off to the right are the Metallic Mat t-shirt transfer materials. Sorry, lousy photo but they do look good. 

As for who sells them in the USA, thats what Im trying to find out too ? so far No-One does, that I know of. 

It is a good selection you must admit, I imagine into 2007 some sellers will pop up in the USA.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2006)

OK, it took awhile, but here's the link to the Cobra, Camo, Jean, etc thermal transfer vinyls I saw at Sign Warehouse...

Link

...Mat


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Coyote said:


> OK, it took awhile, but here's the link to the Cobra, Camo, Jean, etc thermal transfer vinyls I saw at Sign Warehouse...
> 
> Link
> 
> ...Mat


Thanks Mat, good find.
I guess if any one in the USA would have it they would. 

this is what they have guys: 15"width x 11ft. roll = $ 47.00

do they also have those in 20" width x 15 ft. rolls ? or in 65 ft. rolls ?

What about all the other ones I posted, All the Metallics, rainbows etc... do you know if they have them ALL too ? 

Thanks for helping me find who stocks all of these in the USA.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

I just got off the phone with a very nice lady in customer service. I have a sample pack full of printed, metallics and the rest they carry for sign and garment. Plus shes adding all the info on the printeable stuff aswell. She said something about getting some videos out aswell. Not sure what the videos are about (god I hope they arent vaction shots) Any info I get Ill share. And if the videos are o DVD Ill see about uploading anything worth having. She also said something about a rack of new stuff she would try to get to me. I think she was referring to patterned garment material. (my cell was acting like a 3 year old so I lost some of the convo)


----------



## muaythai (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi,
Been getting my camo and snake flex etc from ebay a ebay shop called "The Graphics Depot" if anyone is still interested I can post a link..
muaythai


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

My vinyl supplier in Houston carries all the new vinyl materials such as the snakeskin and camo patterns. Graphic Solutions group.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Punktees, that site looks great


----------

